# Guys, describe



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Guys, tell me about the last girl you were interested in and what qualities attracted you to her. Note: I'm talking about girls you had an actual interest in, don't tell me about the cute looking girl you never said one word to.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You can't fake qualities that you don't really have. I don't think asking for advice on how to "act" in order to attract genuine interest from guys is going to work out for you in the long run.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You can't fake qualities that you don't really have. I don't think asking for advice on how to "act" in order to attract genuine interest from guys is going to work out for you in the long run.


Agreed. Just be a better version of yourself.

When somebody is genuinely interested in someone, it's because they like them as an individual person, so whatever reasons why they liked that person are unique to them.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Well maybe not fake having qualities but knowing what to emphasize and how to communicate it to someone. It's pretty hard in a 2 minute small talk conversation to show the guy all my good qualities and reasons he should ask me out.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Kindness, humour, intelligence, down to earth, genuine friendliness, open-minded + a hint of 'naughtiness' (for want of a better word).


----------



## Payz (Apr 24, 2014)

Well the last girl I was interested in....
-She showed or at least pretended to be interested in me, this is probably the biggest reason. I'm not really used to being flirted too.
-She was really confident and flirted a lot
-She wasn't bubbly or anything, she was smart and friendly which is really admirable
-She was really attractive and dressed extremely well, this is the initial thing that got me to notice her obviously.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Well maybe not fake having qualities but knowing what to emphasize and how to communicate it to someone. It's pretty hard in a 2 minute small talk conversation to show the guy all my good qualities and reasons he should ask me out.


You are not supposed to ''show him'' your qualities, he is supposed to see something in you, if it is there. If you want to show him something, then you plan on acting, which is faking it.

Also, I don't know how much good it will do you to listen to what other guys liked about other girls. That guy may be looking for something completely different. You most likely have your own qualities(whatever those may be) so you should rely on those. It's more natural and if he doesn't like what you have to offer, that's just that. You can't play a role for too long. He will leave anyway and it will be far more damaging. You want him to like you, not for some other girl that you are projecting.


----------



## Earendil (Jun 1, 2014)

This was a girl I randomly approached a few months back. Stopped contact a few days ago. 

- She was different, kind of like me.
- We had a-lot of similar interests, music, writing etc. 
- We really connected, well so I thought- could talk to her for hours.
- She showed a-lot of interest in me, and I in her. 
- She was intelligent. She was honest (was).
- and of course I was attracted to her.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm 30 so

Kind heart
Good worker / Family orientated
Angel on the streets, devil under the sheets


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

high maintenance
non-judgemental
extremely naughty/kinky
attractive

not wife material, but I was certainly hooked.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's been a while but...

Nice
Had a good sense of humor that was compatible with mine
I found her attractive
Was very open minded
Intelligent


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

If you mean before I talked to her? It was because she's attractive as for why I like her, there are plenty of reasons.

She's funny as hell, smart and sweet. She is so unbelievably sweet even when we joke around and she says "mean" things it's just so damn cute how she does it. She's got a beautiful smile, one of those smiles that makes my day when I see her. So big and full of joy I can't help but smile when she does.

There are a lot of little things she does that melts my heart. Like her "good morning" text or all her little corny phrases she says like "awesome possum" or "don't judge" (she says that any time something happens haha). The way she purposely over exaggerates "bad things" like last weekend she cut her hand while cleaning and made it seem like her arm was going to be amputated (obviously she was playing around). She is also so easy to talk to. And her laugh. My goodness does she have the sweetest laugh ever.

It's great to be with a girl and tell her things and not feel judged harshly. It's like we can talk about kung fu robots taking over the world and have fun with just that stupid little topic. She's got the softest lips ever. Now I haven't kissed many girls but kissing her is like this low quality video:






She's just amazing. We have so much in common. We have so much fun. She's just so lovely I thank God that we found each other. Something as simple as a text can turn a bad night at work into a wonderful night. She is so amazing it's unreal.


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

www.captainawkward.com

This is a blog that gives advice, mainly around relationship-related issues. I found it to be so useful that it helped me to get my very first date...and on Valentine's day! Although it didn't lead to a romantic relationship, it encouraged me to make a major step in my life.

You can also email Jennifer (the blogger of that site) about your own issues about getting a boyfriend. But I would recommend to search first about getting a boy, just to avoid redundancy and long delays in receiving a reply.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't explain, it's just a 'click' that heppens.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

She acknowledged my existence and gave me a chance on a date. I know...I'm so picky.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Personality:
- Open minded
- Real . Didn't wear any makeup
- A man trapped in a beautiful woman's body
- Older and more mature than me
- My twin sister 
- Struggled to make friends ; we shared too much in common .

Physical :
- Nice and tanned
- Perfect nose , slightly curved in .
- Natural beauty , with or without makeup
- A charming smile that could turn any straight girl , gay .
- Skinny
- Nice butt
- Perfect legs


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

warmth, sincerity, happiness, genuine, open, loving

these are characteristics that anyone can adopt that are attractive.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Cold, obsessive, likes cats, rational, ambitious, and tenacious.



HelpfulHero said:


> these are characteristics that anyone can adopt that are attractive.


No thanks.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> Note: I'm talking about girls you had an actual interest in, don't tell me about the cute looking girl you never said one word to.


You can be "interested in" girls you've never talked to though.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Man I was so crazy into this girl! She always smiled at me and said hello every time I ran into her. Sometimes she would even yell haha. When there was conversation, she always looked at me in the eyes and cared what I had to say. She was very social and had lots of things to say. She would flirt with me. Seriously girls RARELY flirt with me. She was popular and student council president. One of the most beautiful girls in the school.

Now she's graduated and off to college! I will miss seeing her. =( I even told her that.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

The last girl I dated that I was extremely attracted to aside from her good looks: She was kind and unassuming, was introverted and shy yet (and this is the important part) still fun and playful. That combination of playful and shy put me in the palm of her hand. Keep in mind I'm a guy with SA so I'm pretty sure my taste in women will skew a little different than the general consensus of non SA guys.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Brooding, empowered, artistic, articulate. She was tall/masculine looking. had tattoos. I believed this was the kind of person I would be if I were the opposite sex. 

She used to confide to me about how the other people were rude to her and other misanthropic muses of a lonely and frustrated person. I was drawn to all that like a moth to a porch light. She liked to paint and play online RPGs. 

Our exchanges were mainly online. I had chances to meet up, but did not really take up on them. I did not know initially how how I felt about her until I moved out of the town without informing her. 
I did not think she was all that interested in meeting me because of how diverting she was and our exchanges were platonic. 

She instant messaged me one evening asking me to go to a fight being held at one bar. I wasn't expecting the exchange to go the way it did. I felt pretty terrible about it. 

I think to myself often, that could very well been 'the one that got away'.. That was about nine years ago.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You can't fake qualities that you don't really have. I don't think asking for advice on how to "act" in order to attract genuine interest from guys is going to work out for you in the long run.


To get genuine, you have to give genuine.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> To get genuine, you have to give genuine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


>


 PWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! :lol


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful, kind, familiar, interesting, funny, a little timid, seemed honest.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

To be honest I just like women that are willing to put in some god damned effort. I hate cold fish that just sit there and expect you to lead them about. "Be a man!" "Are you some kind of goddamned puppet/airhead?" No passion = no sexual chemistry


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Guys, tell me about the last girl you were interested in and what qualities attracted you to her. Note: I'm talking about girls you had an actual interest in, don't tell me about the cute looking girl you never said one word to.


I have an interest in a lot of girls I have never said one word to. What the heck kinda site do you think you're on?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

One thing that you can do is to show interest in a guy. If a girl seems to be interested in me it makes me interested in her. 

Another thing that attracts me is common values and interests, etc. If you find out that a guy has the same interests or values that you do, let him know.


----------



## johnmorr142 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sense of humour, friendliness, sweet, very attractive , nice smile - and sorry to admit it - her natural flirtatious nature (not just with me but with most men. I think she just did it to frustrate them as she only ever seemed to have one boyfriend!). She had a knack of being a flirt in a way that most men seemed to understand that she wasn't being serious about it.


----------



## johnmorr142 (Jun 7, 2014)

Tomyx said:


> I have an interest in a lot of girls I have never said one word to. What the heck kinda site do you think you're on?


Well said! The gitl I mentioned in my post above was one of the very few women that I was seriously attracted to that I felt able to become good friends with.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

She was rather ignorant. She liked kicking me and slapping me in public. She sported one rotten tooth, weighed 900lbs and had a clubbed foot and walked like a penguin. She was racist and demanding and stole my dog from me. I miss that girl.


----------



## johnmorr142 (Jun 7, 2014)

nothing else said:


> She was rather ignorant. She liked kicking me and slapping me in public. She sported one rotten tooth, weighed 900lbs and had a clubbed foot and walked like a penguin. She was racist and demanding and stole my dog from me. I miss that girl.


Talk sense if you're serious about being on here. If you're here to take the piss, then do one!


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Distant, mysterious, had to insist for her to open up just a bit with me, seemingly uncaring even though she is. Long brown curly hair, beautiful brown eyes, her voice, her perfume, the way she dressed. In all honesty I don't know why I fell for her, but I did and hard. I just enjoyed spending time with her, we didn't have to talk. Just being with her was enough for me.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Someone who shines (her spirit, heart and character), good hearted, kind, understanding. I believe anyone who feels good about themselves inwards naturally shines outwards.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ummm...OK. 

Let's see. Her name was Kathy. She was my manager at work (one of them). She was about 15 years older than me. We always used to flirt with one another. She played it like she was just kidding but I could tell that she was a little bit interested

What attracted me to her? I don't know really. I just liked her. She had red hair and freckles and a pretty smile. I liked her voice. She had a nice figure. I liked her personality. I'm really terrible at describing what's attractive about someone.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok ill play.

The last and only girl who i've loved, and still have feelings for. 

What attracted me too her? She was her own person, she had class and grace.. respective of people, mysterious, very kind and came across as very feminine; reserved, somewhat shy but always maintained her composure and had a contagious smile.

I sometimes think my image of her is not real, because of my feelings involved i can't accurately see her flaws. But she had her life together and was extremely responsible, her father died when she was 3 so she's been taking care of her mother and younger siblings her whole life.

Whereas im the complete opposite, my life is a chaotic mess.


----------



## dre3 (May 4, 2014)

Ah attraction...something that is complicated and at the same time simple...

For me, attraction is a package deal type of thing. It's about how well all the pieces fit together for that particular person. It's kind of similar to telling a joke: Some jokes are funnier when certain comedians tell it than when others tell it. All the voice inflections, nuances, body language, etc all contribute to a good delivery of a joke.

For example one woman I was crazy about had a little bitterness to her. I actually found that attractive for her but for some other women I've been attracted to, that would not have worked for me.


----------

